# Steve Nash commercial on TNT



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The new Steve Nash commercial on TNT with Ali G...."last years MP3" :rofl:

<embed name="RAOCXplayer" src=" http://demand.stream.aol.com/turner/gl/tnt/home/wmx/alig_nash.wmv" type="application/x-mplayer2" width="320" height="302" ShowStatusBar="1" AutoSize="true" DisplaySize="0" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/Downloads/Contents/Products/MediaPlayer/"></embed>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol! Thats sweet. 


Nice post.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

not working for me


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa​ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL that was hilarious. :clap:


----------

